# weekday pot tournaments



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone know of any weekday pot tournaments this year in central ohio? Thanks


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

do you get together and smoke a couple doobies before you go out  does it help you see the fish in the water like superman  can you then find the fish thru telepathy  or do you just zone out looking at all the pretty colors on the lures


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

_There is one held at Buckeye Lake every Tuesday. Starts at 5:30. There is also the Tuesday nighter that runs between Alum & O'Shay_


----------



## tlwildcard (May 11, 2008)

Where do I get info on this


----------

